# Anyone knows where Arivas is??



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

...Just wondering... 

Haven't knew from him for a long while... Cool dude that I'm missing.... 

He may be a homer, but he's cool. Last thing I knew is he bought that Turner and never again heard from him.

Anyone?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

I was asking myself the same thing a few weeks ago. Maybe he moved to Toluca.

Last time I saw him it was on Pueblá´s ride with Last biker.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Didnt he just graduate from school? He's probably job hunting somewhere and too busy to post!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Didnt he just graduate from school? He's probably job hunting somewhere and too busy to post!


Wasn't that Triphop???

I seem to recall Arivas has a very nice job indeed.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Yer right... What does Arivas do? Quality Assurance at a Strip Club?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Yer right... What does Arivas do? Quality Assurance at a Strip Club?


Automotive industry...

Man, if I could get a job as a Playboy photographer...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

He is meditating and learning the dark secrets of the Homer cult in some location near the Tibet :eekster:


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

yeah, the school guy was me and I just got back from the defectuoso where I had to take a job related test, (I already work for the poder judicial... think judge, not police... wich means your taxes help me pay for my bike stuff :thumbsup:  ) so I was a bit busy studying. I will ride tomorow and posibly post some more. 
btw, my gf just bought a new bike, Ill try and steal a few pics of it for sharing/showing off pourpuses (o como se escriba).

-theres actually a lot more MIA here, if i recall:
-pornstar
-aids
-theres a couple of people form mty who posted a couple of times never to be heard from again
-arivas just recently posted (today or yesterday) after a while
-thelastbiker seems like he got tired of inviting the df crew to puebla

-and last but not least tigerdog, who we havent heard from since he got a job at "los yiunaiteds" (somewhere in louisiana if I recall)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> (I already work for the poder judicial... think judge, not police... wich means your taxes help me pay for my bike stuff :thumbsup:  )


You can't expect less from a Homer... leech!! 

-theres actually a lot more MIA here, if i recall:


triphop said:


> -pornstar


Yup... wasn't him the one that got a close call with a cliff? Maybe his last close call was much closer...



triphop said:


> -aids


Well... I still see him once in a while. Just having a rough time and mot much time to log in and post. Anyways, he's kind of computerophobe.



triphop said:


> -arivas just recently posted (today or yesterday) after a while


That was Vizcaino...  
You homers stop drinking that Kool-Aid...

(Arivas last activity is from Oct-06)



triphop said:



> -thelastbiker seems like he got tired of inviting the df crew to puebla


Yeah... a little. I sent him an email not long ago and he replied to it. He's in rehab and selling off all his bikes and keeping just one.



triphop said:


> -and last but not least tigerdog, who we havent heard from since he got a job at "los yiunaiteds" (somewhere in louisiana if I recall)


Tiger is doing fine with lots of work, fortunately. I mailed him to brag about my bike this week and he replied a short message with something like "I'll write back to you ASAP..." :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Yup... wasn't him the one that got a close call with a cliff? Maybe his last close call was much closer...


Didnt he turn tu the dark side of motocross? I remember he said that he was having more fun on the dirtbike than on the mtb :nono: :nono:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Didnt he turn tu the dark side of motocross? I remember he said that he was having more fun on the dirtbike than on the mtb :nono: :nono:


True dat.... My theory was just wishful thinking, then.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> True dat.... My theory was just wishful thinking, then.


Yeah, poor pornstar :smallviolin: His fate would have been better if he had fell of that cliff...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Motocross is nice, DH is better though...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

hey warp... by rehab did he mean like injury related rehab or alternative substance intake???  

yeah, I meant vizcaino... *did someone spike the kook-aid??

and now that I think about it, there was a guy in reynosa too...

ohh and dont forget doc coraje... who shows up every now and then when hes got some big ride/race on the works invinting us.

and theres was another guy from guadalajara: cant recall the name, I even saw his webpage blog, he rides a spesh and does some alpinismo and crazy stuff from what I read... ohh and he had some videos too... might dig that later to see if hes got any new stuff.

how 'bout a new ROLE CALL thread to see whos still alive and what theyre riding at the present???


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> ...Just wondering...
> 
> Haven't knew from him for a long while... Cool dude that I'm missing....
> 
> ...


******************************************************************************************************
The last time that I know something about Arivas was before the Popobike 06 , when he was in something about buying jerseys or something like that your some of you.

I like writing with Arivas about our Flux.

Some weeks ago I sent a e-mail , but he never answer to me.

the last biker.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

the last biker said:


> ******************************************************************************************************
> The last time that I know something about Arivas was before the Popobike 06 , when he was in something about buying jerseys or something like that FOR some of you.
> 
> I like writing with Arivas about our Flux.
> ...


 btw what happen with this jerseys ?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

This pic was at SNT about jan last year.....


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

triphop said:


> how 'bout a new ROLE CALL thread to see whos still alive and what theyre riding at the present???


That would really kick ass, I think it's a very good idea what do you say Warp?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Maybe the folks can just post an update on your current condition on the current thread... do you guys adopt me... the Mexico forum is the "closest one to home" for me...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

crisillo said:


> Maybe the folks can just post an update on your current condition on the current thread... do you guys adopt me... the Mexico forum is the "closest one to home" for me...


Yeah. Im probably taller the Mada by now


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah. Im probably taller the Mada by now


545, is that you on the far left of the picture?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> 545, is that you on the far left of the picture?


Nope. Im the bearded guy with the sunglasses


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> 545, is that you on the far left of the picture?


Those two things behind which look like trees are actually 545 legs


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pinchflats > 545cu4ch


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> Tiger is doing fine with lots of work, fortunately. I mailed him to brag about my bike this week and he replied a short message with something like "I'll write back to you ASAP..." :thumbsup:


Yeah, I'm at pinche work right now. Haven't replied yet because I'm so jealous of all that bling on the blade. WTF?? I leave town and everyone joins the Zoke club!!

Looks like I've got some serious pimpin' to do this spring. Next up, new fork and new brakes (just as soon as our house is finished - which will probably be 2010!).

This is where I'll be next weekend.

http://www.bramba.org/trails.php

No mountains but it's the best thing within 1 1/2 hours of NOLA. Nice folks and some fun trails.

Miss you guys. May even get round to posting last year's Colorado pics if I can find them.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

triphop said:


> ohh and dont forget doc coraje... who shows up every now and then when hes got some big ride/race on the works invinting us.
> how 'bout a new ROLE CALL thread to see whos still alive and what theyre riding at the present???


Still alive and kicking, or should I say, bashing the pedals.
Just found out that I was given for death, it's just that I was out for a ski trip. 
Sorry, no race this time, but how about some new stuff.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Those look like awesome new bits, Doc! :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Still alive and kicking, or should I say, bashing the pedals.
> Just found out that I was given for death, it's just that I was out for a ski trip.
> Sorry, no race this time, but how about some new stuff.


Oh my, you're going to add a lot of weight to your bike. Nice, you'll get to make now some leg strenght and stamina by hauling all that weight....

I hope it performs great! At least, they're very attractive visually. It's a shame that the BB is inside the frame and not outside where everybody can see it. Why not replace the BB shell from Al to glass or something transparent so everyone can see the bling you're carring?

Someone had that BB and I think was pleased... very nice...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> Still alive and kicking, or should I say, bashing the pedals.
> Just found out that I was given for death, it's just that I was out for a ski trip.
> Sorry, no race this time, but how about some new stuff.


That BB is uber bling :eekster:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> That BB is uber bling :eekster:


forget about the bling factor, first BB with a 5 year warranty on ISIS, haven't read the small words on the warranty, but coming from CB's I'll take it.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> forget about the bling factor, first BB with a 5 year warranty on ISIS, haven't read the small words on the warranty, but coming from CB's I'll take it.


The only other serious alternative on ISIS is SKF, but they weigh a ton compared to the CB.

Doc, you always bring nice porn to this board... I wish I could see your bike in the flesh sometimes... Personally, I'm not after the lightweight stuff, but it has always fascinated me in a good sense. :thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> The only other serious alternative on ISIS is SKF, but they weigh a ton compared to the CB.


SKF...?? stands for ??



Warp said:


> Personally, I'm not after the lightweight stuff, but it has always fascinated me in a good sense. :thumbsup:


You pervert...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> SKF...?? stands for ??


*S*venska *K*ullager*f*abriken (Swedish Bearing Factory), or simply SKF, the world's most famous bearing brand... or so I thought.

SKF BB


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah the SKF bearing are used everywhere, very famous.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> Doc, you always bring nice porn to this board... I wish I could see your bike in the flesh sometimes... Personally, I'm not after the lightweight stuff, but it has always fascinated me in a good sense. :thumbsup:


You might be dissapointed, it doesn't bling, I try to keep it the most deceived I can, so no one can guess prices (specially wifes).
As I might stated before, I have a show-race configuration and everyday ride one that cab stand just a little more of abuse on the trails.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> You might be dissapointed, it doesn't bling, I try to keep it the most deceived I can, so no one can guess prices (specially wifes).
> As I might stated before, I have a show-race configuration and everyday ride one that cab stand just a little more of abuse on the trails.


Oh... I'm not a wife... plain black/silver components do not disguise bling... those who know, know.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*No andaba muerto y tampoco de parranda....*

 Well, here I am, in the office working just like the last 4 months...

Sorry for the disapearance; a sudden surge of work that hasn't level up and quite really doesn't seems to end has kept me out of the loop and even off the bike for some time. It's curious how small mishaps and unfortunate events can accumulate and really put you against a wall...
At least 2 or 3 good things have happened: Quit smoking, for good I think! as a consecuence of that I feel like turbo-charged... even with one month on the bike again, still lack all of my stregth but getting there faster than I expected.
Although I felt tempted to join a Secta de Hongos Inmovilistas to see if by singing Odes to The Gods they releived me of all the bad luck I prefered the good old tried metoth of just flowing with the stream.

Yesterday was my first "to the woods" ride in a long time me and another intrepid biker went to find a route I had previusly rode, maybe twice... well a simple 2 - 3 hour ride went to a 5 - 6 hours tour de force with a lot of waliking, exploring and just getting Nowhere, wich by the way is a very tiring place to find... After that ride of course I wen't to work (on saturday!) and stayed up to 2 am and thats how it has been for these last months...
Maybe tomorrow I'll find the way to sandwich a quick ride between Doing-Some-Work and Doing-The-Presentation of said work.

Of course I still have the Turner (the odometer says 1000km, mmm.... don't know, who cares!) and very happy with it, though I'm mostly riding the hardtail as the scary stuff isn't scaring me enough, well last week we found a place with lots of rocks, loose rocks, big rocks and some nice nopales and magueyes just to add some thrill... one of this days I'm going to clean it, of course If I find time and my legs...

Sorry for vanishing like that and for having such a lame excuse, but sometimes such is life.

El Rivas


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Welcome back arivas!

We missed you :smallviolin:


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

totally true


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Thenks guys, hope to find you one of this days in Ajusco!

El Rivas


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Arivas welcome back


----------

